# Lots of jackhammering



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

This blows I been doing this all week . It the architect fault and the groundsman fault too. The building structure move about 2" and the ground man missed some walls.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Leach713 said:


> This blows I been doing this all week . It the architect fault and the groundsman fault too. The building structure move about 2" and the ground man missed some walls.


hey it happens bro,i learned a long time ago to not question any plumbers underground,dont know what they had to work with during install,and soon as we start critiquing others work it will happen to us.when you are bein pushed and all these jobs push anymore,its so easy for something to get off or look at a tape measurement wrong.i hate,i mean I hate stumbling around in ditches doing underground work.breathing lime dust off the rock


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Everyone has been off a time or two. How come you have to clean up after him? Why did previous plumber finish. Has it been sitting awhile. I personally love the the underground and rough in stage someone else can install the fixtures.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

back when i was a green helper, we almost never used a chipping hammer, hammer and chisel or sledge hammer.

i know it sounds lame but it is true.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

MNplumb1 said:


> Everyone has been off a time or two. How come you have to clean up after him? Why did previous plumber finish. Has it been sitting awhile. I personally love the the underground and rough in stage someone else can install the fixtures.



Politics on how the company works .


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hope you made up a pretty good change order


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Man up. If it was easy, they'd have women and children doing it.


You're learning a trade. It may not seem glamorous or 'fun' but you have a skill that alot of folks don't. Those that don't will pay for you to resolve their plumbing problems.


----------

